# Hyperlinks don't work in PowerPivot



## KenN. (Jan 3, 2013)

Why the hyperlinks don't work in PowerPivot (they worked in Database Excel but when I imported the data into the PowerPivot, the hyperlinks no longer work). Please help. Thank you


----------



## Siraj.Samsudeen (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi KenN,
Some more details of the problem along with a sample of the file you are using could help us to understand the exact problem better.


----------



## miguel.escobar (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey KenN, 

Check out this article:
What is new for the Tabular model in SQL Server 2012 SP1 and compatibility level - Analysis Services and PowerPivot Team Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## KenN. (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you very much, Miguel. Your answer is so precise. 
Best regards,
Ken N.



miguel.escobar said:


> Hey KenN,
> 
> Check out this article:
> What is new for the Tabular model in SQL Server 2012 SP1 and compatibility level - Analysis Services and PowerPivot Team Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------

